# New blower decision



## Wicked738

Hello I’m new to the forum looking to replace my craftsman 24 inch 208cc 88640 model with either a Husqvarna or ariens machine. I have done reviews on each but I’m having a hard time pulling the trigger on one or the other. I know the quality of the ariens is second to none but the Husqvarna ST227P and st230p have intrigued me. Looking for some opinions on each company good or bad. Ariens model i was looking at was the platinum 24 sho or the deluxe 24. Thanks a lot. They both seem well built better than the current craftsman I have which does a good job just want something that won’t bog as much in heavier wet snow. I also thought about the cub cadet 3x but I’m not sold on the 3rd auger design so much. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tdipaul

.

Welcome

There are dozens of threads asking the same exact questions

Have you tried browsing or searching?

Members. rather than rehashing it all over again why don't we supply some links to these threads

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Wicked738

You don't have a bad choice in the group but what might make a difference is where you live so we'd have an idea of how much snow you get (add location in "User CP") and how big an area you have and what surface and if you have any grades to be concerned with.

The wet heavy stuff will bog most standard blowers some. Adding the impeller modification does help keep a machine from clogging and helps get that slush tossed further. You might want to try that on your Craftsman unless it's just a really good excuse to get something shiny and new :icon_smile_wink: 
That platinum would look good in the garage :devil:

https://www.google.com/search?ei=3C...ab..0.7.772...35i39k1j0i22i30k1.0.nDRU96ZmHxo

.


----------



## YSHSfan

If you want a larger engine (that won't bog under heavy loads) on a small blower Ariens Platinum 24SHO would be my pick (I'd personally go EFI on it as well). 
I do not think that there is another snowblower currently (unless custom made) that has better 'power per inch' ration between engine size and auger housing width.


----------



## Dauntae

I too see them as all good choices but however as a guy who repairs them I am more and more starting to shy away from Husqvarna as parts are not as easily found if any issues came up down the road. so my vote goes to the Ariens.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello wicked, welcome to *SBF!!* I've always like the ariens platinum sho, it would be the new snowblower to buy for me if I were looking to get a new one but that will have to wait cause i'm on the lookout for a low mileage GSA


----------



## tdipaul

. 

So much for training a newcomer to do a little searching for what may be the most commonly asked question on this site 

.


----------



## drmerdp

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> So much for training a newcomer to do a little searching for what may be the most commonly asked question on this site
> 
> .


lol we gave him the fish.

Are you looking for a great 24" machine? You seem to be undecided on bucket width. You might want to start with that to narrow down your choices. Lets stick with the better 24" options for arguements sake.

The Husqy st324 and Ariens Platinum 24 sho are similar in price but offer different amenities.

Hydro trans with trigger steering and 252cc on the husqy, or power house 369cc engine with autoturn and friction disk on the ariens. 

Personally, I love hydro transmissions, but am not partial to husqvarna snowblowers. I would lean toward the Ariens and buy poly skids right off the bat.


----------



## Dauntae

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> So much for training a newcomer to do a little searching for what may be the most commonly asked question on this site
> 
> .


If we just have everyone just search and get the answer then why have a forum? Then it would just be a search database, I like the convo and helps us all get to know each other no matter how many times asked, If I don’t want to answer I just don’t bother.


----------



## cranman

I'm with Dauntae on not being a Husky fan.....they discontinue parts availability way too soon......and they are not that robust either.


----------



## tdipaul

Dauntae said:


> If we just have everyone just search and get the answer then why have a forum? Then it would just be a search database, I like the convo and helps us all get to know each other no matter how many times asked, If I don’t want to answer I just don’t bother.


I agree with this IF its a new model year and many changes have occurred between the brands and their offerings

But to see the same question(s) asked for the 20th time since October is gettin' stale

.


----------



## Cold1

Another vote for Ariens. I'm sure either the Deluxe or Platinum 24 will serve you well, I would think it would be hard to bog down the Platinum with its 369cc engine. If you can go a bit wider, the Deluxe 28 SHO is good as well. I bought one earlier this winter and I'm very happy with it. It has a smaller engine than the Platinum, but the 306cc is strong and has plenty of power for my needs.


----------



## Kenneth Richard

So I’m down to the ariens 24 inch platinum SHO or the ariens 28 inch deluxe SHO both have large engine and both have enough power just don’t know if i want the 369cc and heated handles for 400 bucks more. Decisions decisions


----------



## old ope mechanic

another vote for the ariens .


----------



## tpenfield

I have a Husqvarna 24 . . . I don't really like the balance of the machine. It seems more bucket heavy than most machines and therefore is awkward to maneuver. So, I'll vote Ariens as well.


----------



## Biketrax

*Another Vote for ariens!*

I have owned 3-4 ariens, and prefer them also! A few years back I got an opportunity to try a husky my neighbor let me borrow while mine was down. I was not impressed and the husky owner is a pilot mechanic and was never fond of it either? 
I Have owned a 24" and a 28" wide assuming all other factors, the 24 fits nicely thru common doorways and was nice feature. Good Luck!


----------



## e.fisher26

Have the auto steering in the Ariens and toro given any problems, I heard it a pain if the terrain is uneven


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

